# Accucraft JACKSON & SHARP COMBINE CAR availability?



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyone heard when the Accucraft JACKSON & SHARP COMBINE CAR will be available?


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

I called Accucraft and asked and they said that it is now expected "latter half of 2009." The reason given was that Accucraft has a lot on it's plate right now and they are working through it as quickly as possible.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Cliff's e-mail to me dated 12-11-08, was that they would be here in the latter part of 2009.


----------

